# Umum > Komentar dan Saran >  Online Contest

## AirBiru

Saya lihat di Koi Bito forum ada online contest yg pesertanya para anggota forum.
Tak perlu hadiah atau apapun tapi kayanya dapat menjadi pembelajaran buat para pecinta koi. Memang ada kekurangannya karena hanya dilihat dari foto, tapi paling tidak lebih menyemarakkan forum ini.

----------


## dattairadian

usulnya bagus. tinggal tunggu keputusan yang berwenang...

----------


## beclge

wah seru juga tuh...

----------


## wawan

Pak Datta, kayaknya perlu tuh untuk diperjuangkan, 
mengingat banyak hobiis yang masih awam dalam kontes2 yang dilakukan secara offline (melihat phisik ikan).
Dan jangan lupa juga disediakan sertifikatnya... minimal dari Koi's Forum....   ::   ::   ::

----------


## koinia

S.......E.......T.........U........J.......U......  ......!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## djunedz

sangat setuju, pak. mudah2an senior yang lainnya mendukung.

----------


## boby_icon

setuju .... kapan nih realisasinya ....
 ::

----------


## boby_icon

eh.... tapi ke original an poto apakah bisa dipertanggungjawabkan bahwa itu benar  - benar ikan yang posting   ::

----------


## wawan

Siip tuh... 

Kriteria untuk ikut kontes online.. terus bermunculan sebagai bahan 
legitimasi untuk di realisasikan....

Mudah-mudahan jadi nih....

Usulan lagi nih kriterianya,   ::   ::   ::  
1. Ikan adalah milik sendiri....
2. Foto ikan terbaru.. ada minimal tanggal pengambilan
3. Pemenang akan di lakukan sidak ke lokasi oleh Kois Forum terdekat sekalian penyerahan Sertifikat..
dll....    ::   ::   ::

----------


## William Pantoni

Pak datta...selain kontes online, usul jg klu bisa di sini jg buat auction jg seperti SPKC. Pasti seruuuu......

----------


## dattairadian

> Pak datta...selain kontes online, usul jg klu bisa di sini jg buat auction jg seperti SPKC. Pasti seruuuu......


Kan sudah ada thread khususnya pak (lelang koi). Tapi peminatnya sedikit kelihatannya...

----------


## ronyandry

> Originally Posted by William Pantoni
> 
> Pak datta...selain kontes online, usul jg klu bisa di sini jg buat auction jg seperti SPKC. Pasti seruuuu......
> 
> 
> Kan sudah ada thread khususnya pak (lelang koi). Tapi peminatnya sedikit kelihatannya...


soalnya belum cucuk di hati pak   ::   ::

----------


## William Pantoni

Betul Pak Datta...memang peminat nya kurang sih...apa mungkin krn kualitas koi nya kali yah....coba klu kualitas koi nya spt yg di SPKC yg skrg lg jalan auction nya....pasti seruu dan rame pak. 

Apa kita usul ke pak Sugi aja...yg sisa GO nanti dibuat auction aja pak?
Atau mereka2 yg mau cuci gudang seperti kualitas ikan nya pak cantonguy   ::   ::   ::

----------


## IRWANRUSLI

Setuju, dengan demikian semangkin hebat deh Koi Indonesia ini, dan tentunya yang ikut lomba tidak boleh bohong. Ikan yang di fotonya juga harus dari semua sisi depan, belakang atas, dan kalau bisa bawah. Minimal harus ada 3 foto. tanpa di edit ulang warnanya. ( aslinya )
Thanks semoga usul ini tetap jalan deh.

----------


## 80en

> Setuju, dengan demikian semangkin hebat deh Koi Indonesia ini, dan tentunya yang ikut lomba tidak boleh bohong. Ikan yang di fotonya juga harus dari semua sisi depan, belakang atas, dan kalau bisa bawah. Minimal harus ada 3 foto. tanpa di edit ulang warnanya. ( aslinya )
> Thanks semoga usul ini tetap jalan deh.


Wah harus tambah modal akuarium nih...  ::

----------


## hankoi

Wah ide yang seru, terus ikan ga cape dipindah2. 
Yang menjuri siapa nanti pak??
Seru....Seruu....Seruuu...  ::  

Kalau ntar kejadian online kontes, mungkin Indonesia jadi pelopornya   ::   ::   ::

----------


## doddy

WAH RAME NICH!!  ::   ::

----------


## William Pantoni

Usul kontes online bgs...tp kyk nya pelaksanaan nya tidak gampang. Krn hari gini, computer tambah canggih dan kita tidak tau apakah itu asli atau udah di edit...Yg ikut hrs bener2 1000% jujur   ::   ::   ::

----------


## paimo

*ONLINE CONTEST*
setujuuuuuu...................................
bagi para pemula biar gak minder......
dan bisa belajar banyak tentang kontest....
biaya kayaknya juga gak mahal.....

----------


## hankoi

Ya pak Will, 
Kejujuran harus No. 1   ::   ::   ::

----------


## William Pantoni

Klu jadi online kontes...juri nya hrs bener2 expert di computer jadi bisa ketahuan klu asli atau bekas edit an.

----------


## dattairadian

Gimana kalo ROY SURYO?, hua ha ha ha ...   ::   ::   ::

----------


## wawan

Bener tuh bila ketahuan fotonya hoax, maka ybs di balcklist aja   :Evil:   :Evil:  
dan kemenangan di batalkan..   ::   ::  

terus ikannya... diapain yah...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## William Pantoni

Yah ikan nya tatap di kolam yg punya..namanya jg online...ikan nya kan ga dibawa.  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## dattairadian

> Kalau ntar kejadian online kontes, mungkin Indonesia jadi pelopornya


Bukan Pak ... Kayaknya waktu saya pertama kali buka2 internet tahun 90-an awal, Pan Intercop saja juga sudah menyelenggarakan even semacam ini..

Atau coba aja search di searching machine, pasti resultnya banyak ...
klik ;
http://www.google.co.id/search?hl=en&q= ... arch&meta=

----------


## mdharmaw

Piye toh hapusnya kalo double kirim begini....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mdharmaw

Hhhmmmm,.....tapi ada efek buruknya ntar....

Pemula yang baru2 pasti nanti gak tahu wajah2 Chagoinya (baca sesepuh) KOI's forum donk....  ::  

Kumpul2 orangnya yang perlu....bukan koinya....
Koi hanya sarana mempertemukan kita kan....

Bisnis juga gak akan berjalan dengan  baik....
Kesian sponsor2 bingung cari cara promosi nanti...
Per-ekonomi-an buat per-koi-an juga kurang mantap..

I think....Apresiasi aja udah cukup mestinya kalo buat pemula....

Untuk acara kontes....*KUMPUL !!!!!!*

Biar seru....
Saya sendiri milih main koi karena sebenarnya yang banyak main koi bagus itu para Boss-Boss.....jadi senang bisa kumpul dengan mereka sambil buka wawasan....kan yang diobrolin bukan hanya koi kalo kita kumpul...


Cheers,

----------


## hankoi

Kalau kontes koi yang beneran kan udah pak.   ::   ::

----------


## karom

pada dasarnya kita selalu mendukung semua bentuk kegiatan yang menunjang kemajuan per-koi-an di Indonesia tapi tentuknya karena ini bentuknya adalah lomba maka harus ada aturan2 yang jelas yg kita sepakati bersama sebelumnya.

untuk itu gimana kalo saya usulkan untuk dibuat team perumus yang menyiapkan draft peraturannya dan diposting disini untuk kita sepakati bersama, saya usulkan 3 orang yaitu :

1. AirBiru  (pencetus gagasan ini)
2. Wawan  (sudah mulai bikin kriteria)
3. Hankoi   (yg banyak idenya)

silahkan bapak2 bertiga pm an / email an untuk menyusun aturannya, kita tunggu lho

----------


## adepe

setau saya sih,
kalo foto diambil dengan kamera digital langsung,
maka metadata informasi-nya bisa dilihat di file foto tersebut (pake software tentunya, bahkan sudah banyak software photo album yg sudah bisa baca info ini), mis : jenis kamera, tanggal pengambilan, dsb...
metadata ini akan berubah kalau foto tersebut diedit oleh software,
cuma mungkin definisi edit ini yg sangat luas  ::  soalnya resize/cropping aja juga udah masuk kategory edit, n metadata-nya akan menginformasikan software apa yang digunakan... kecuali mungkin ada orang yang bisa memodifikasi metadata ini...

so salah satu prasarat mungkin foto yang diupload harus foto tanpa modifikasi apapun (crop, resize, apalagi recolor hehehe), cuma kelemahannya seandainya orang tsb menggunakan kamera resolusi tinggi, ukuran file-nya bisa segede gajah  ::  

atau mungkin yg diupload boleh resized/cropped, tapi khusus untuk para juara terpilih, sebelum diberi 'penghargaan' harus mengirimkan file asli-nya dulu via email...berapapun ukuran besar file-nya...

btw, kontes ini kan dari member untuk member dan juga pesertanya terbatas, so kenapa mesti bingung mikirin "kecurangan", yang ada ntar gak jalan-jalan nih kontes hehehe...

regards,

----------


## menkar

saya seh setuju sama pak mdharmaw...

yang kumpul nyang punya koisnya ...  biasanya foto sama aslinya beda jauh...   ikan juga ada yg fotogenic lhoo...  

wah nanti saya ikutan minta tulungin graph designer kantor ,ogon saya dibikin kohaku or ghosiki deh -) hehehe... 

jadi inget jaman muda dulu chating di mirc dipoto paramita rusadi pas ketemuan kupi darat berubah nama jadi ~> parah nian rusak deeh -)


br
menkar

----------


## paimo

memang susah ya... jadi orang jujur....?
usul....bos....
kontes jalan dan di juri oleh pak eno dan pak robby yg sudah...TC dikuala lumpur ditambah boss2 koi`s.....
yg menang dpt hadiah sertifikat koi`s dan kaos koi`s serta tosai dari hanggar.....  ::   ::   ::  
teknisnya setuju dg adepe.....

----------


## dattairadian

Hayo hayo... hadiahnya apalagi....?!
Hayo hayo... siapa lagi yang mau daftar jadi anggota KOI's...?!     ::   ::   ::

----------


## mdharmaw

Trend kantor pajak sekarang langsung kirim NPWP Om.....

Jangan ragu langsung aja newbie yang masuk ke forum di kirimin transfer request untuk keanggotaan.

Tapi saya sendiri sampai sekarang masih bingung....karena terlalu banyak club koi.....jadi mau daftar yang mana masih bingung Om...

Tapi kalo buat KOI's bayar double juga ok koq...  ::  

Kalo di Jepang kan ada Arinkai....buat para breeder....ZNA buat para pedagang....Kalo gak salah)

Lha kalo di Indonesia....aku bingung sampai sekarang....

----------


## dattairadian

> Tapi saya sendiri sampai sekarang masih bingung....karena terlalu banyak club koi.....jadi mau daftar yang mana masih bingung Om...


Jakarta cuma 2 kan? KOIs dan ZNA chapter Jakarta. Daftar aja 2-2nya...
Kalo Apki nantinya anggotanya club2 se Indonesia...




> Kalo di Jepang kan ada Arinkai....buat para breeder....ZNA buat para pedagang....Kalo gak salah)


ZNA = hobiis




> Lha kalo di Indonesia....aku bingung sampai sekarang....


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## karom

> Kalo di Jepang kan ada Arinkai....buat para breeder....ZNA buat para pedagang....Kalo gak salah)
> 
> Lha kalo di Indonesia....aku bingung sampai sekarang....


Airinkai dan ZNA (Zen Nippon Airinkai) sama om dharma yaitu organisasi buat para hobbyst sedangkan organisasi buat para breeder/pedagang adalah Shinkokai, 2-2 nya ada di Indonesia kok om

kalo KOI's kan bukan koi club om, KOI's adalah Society yg lebih mengutamakan friendship ..

----------


## karom

> pada dasarnya kita selalu mendukung semua bentuk kegiatan yang menunjang kemajuan per-koi-an di Indonesia tapi tentuknya karena ini bentuknya adalah lomba maka harus ada aturan2 yang jelas yg kita sepakati bersama sebelumnya.
> 
> untuk itu gimana kalo saya usulkan untuk dibuat team perumus yang menyiapkan draft peraturannya dan diposting disini untuk kita sepakati bersama, saya usulkan 3 orang yaitu :
> 
> 1. AirBiru  (pencetus gagasan ini)
> 2. Wawan  (sudah mulai bikin kriteria)
> 3. Hankoi   (yg banyak idenya)
> 
> silahkan bapak2 bertiga pm an / email an untuk menyusun aturannya, kita tunggu lho


gimana bapak2 apa sudah dibuat aturannya ... biar segera dikibarkan bendera startnya nih ..

----------


## steamkoi

Setuju  ::  it is a superb opinion.  ::  walaupun hanya foto tapi kita bisa belajar banyak dan tidak perlu hadiah ataupun lainnya. Cukup dengan kata2 dan sanjungan heheh  ::  jadi untuk para pemula juga bisa belajar gimana menilai koinya masing2 dan sedikit belajar tentang kontes  :: ) 

*Sangat setuju*!!!!

----------


## wawan

Waduh maaf baru buka treath ini lagi,

Saya mengulangi kriteria foto ikan:
1. Ikan milik sendiri (kalau ada bukti lebih baik)
2. Foto dilakukan dengan menggunakan camera digital dengan resolusi 5 Mb ke atas.
3. Besarnya file minimal berapa dan maksimal berapa, (Editing foto hanya untuk crop dan resize)
4. Foto ikan dari atas dengan arah kepala menghadap ke bawah (lurus)
5. Pengirim foto adalah anggota forum yang memiliki ID
6. Pemenang kontes online akan di kunjungi ikannya langsung, (minimal ada perwakilan yang memberikan saksi bahwa benar ikan sesuai foto).
7. Setelah bukti terkumpul, baru pemenang diberikan hadiah.... 
8. Kategori ikan dapat disesuaikan dengan lomba

Hadiah:
1. Minimal sertifikat dari Forum 
1. Pelaku lelang dan penjual di mintakan sumbangan 10% dari labanya... (sukarela).
2. Adanya biaya pendaftaran foto ikan (murah saja...)
3. Sumbangan dari Dealer atau perorangan... (bila ada)

Panitia:
Panitia adalah para pakar ikan dan pakar foto ikan   ::   ::   ::

----------


## menkar

[quote]


> Kalo di Jepang kan ada Arinkai....buat para breeder....ZNA buat para pedagang....Kalo gak salah)
> 
> 
> kalo KOI's kan bukan koi club om, KOI's adalah Society yg lebih mengutamakan friendship ..


 jadi bedanya sama club? . Apa donk pak katua...>? bukannya club juga mengutamakan friendship?? apa cuman di forum aja.???  sbenernya waktu itu  waktu itu saya awam banged sama koi (sekarang masih awam seh dah ningkt gara2 kois )b heeh ) n dah kepalang kecemplung n pengen lebih mendalamin incharge dikoi maka saya ingin gabung di club selain nambah wawasan n silahturahmi waktu sy coba call apki om pujo n di arahkan ke kois maka sy call lah pak katua.. n sampe skarang dah join di kois.. begitu lah kira2.. trus.. setelah saya alami sekarang sebagai young junior yor yor yang mumpung masih smangatd neh om... kyakanya perlu digalakan neh organisasi kita yang tercinta ini.. gak hanya sekedar di forum ( diforum oke sdh mantaff) akan tetapi kalo lebih intens lagi di darat seh kayak quartely kopi darat gitu would be beter yah... n yang sudah bejalan n dapat four thumbs up acara koi's 2nd competion d hangar kmaren wah dah mantaf tu p katua tp sayang gk datang lg gk di jkt -)b.. gimana kalo lebih digalakan lagi om biasa seh kita ngumpul di b27 jadi basecamp... cuman usul lho pak (from wong cilik) hehee..  siapa tau bisa jadi masukan untuk perkembangan koi's one steb a head mungkin lhooo...

or mungkin saya aja kali yah? yang gak dapet info sebenrnya padahal udah jalan acara2 n agenda kegiatan anual nya...

so d conclution is ( jaya di forum jaya juga di real world ) hehe..

----------


## masterpizzkoi

> Panitia:
> Panitia adalah para pakar ikan dan pakar foto ikan


Pakar ikan dan pakar foto ikan maksudnya pak ? he.. he..

----------


## masterpizzkoi

Perlu digaris bawahi, bahwa kontes photo koi  adalah sebuah kontes photo, bukan kontes koi.
Jadi yang namanya kontes photo adalah kontes untuk menentukan photo yang terbaik dengan kriteria tertentu. 
Artinya memang diharapkan bahwa para pemenang kontes photo juga mewakili koi yang bersangkutan. Tetapi didalam photography, terdapat teknik teknik cara pengambilan gambar yang mampu membuat obyek photo jauh lebih indah dari 'asli'nya.  

Maksud saya, jangan sampai terdapat kesalahan penafsiran.
Pemenang kontes photo bukan berarti langsung sebagai pemenang kontes koi. 
Jadi ada faktor 'photogenic' disini. Bisa jadi karena keahlian si photographer, koi yang biasa2 saja bisa jadi pemenang kontes photo koi.

Mengenai apakah ikan tsb ada apa tidak, hal ini tidak relevan. Maksudnya, tidak perlu kita verifikasi keberadaan koinya. Toh nggak mungkin kita batalkan si pemenang gara2 koinya ternyata sangat jelek bila dilihat langsung ? 
Minimal terdapat seorang juri yang bisa mendeteksi, apakah photo direkayasa atau tidak, agar hasil kontes memang benar benar photo asli, tidak direkayasa.

Yang pasti, peserta kontes foto koi, harus jujur, tidak berusaha membuat rekayasa photography, hal ini diantisipasi dengan mengisi form persyaratan sebagai peserta kontes. Bila terjadi pelanggaran, bisa dikenakan sanksi sewajarnya.

Penyelenggaraan kontes photo didasari antara lain karena adanya perbedaan tempat dan waktu yang cukup significant, seperti antar negara atau benua sehingga ditempuh melalui internet, pos dll. Selain untuk penghematan biaya.
Tapi walau bagaimana, saya sangat setuju diadakan kontes photo koi di forum kita ini, selain untuk menambah wawasan dan pengalaman 'melihat' koi, juga sebagai perwujudan apresiasi kita terhadap nilai seni yang ada pada koi.

Salam

----------


## wawan

> Perlu digaris bawahi, bahwa kontes photo koi  adalah sebuah kontes photo, bukan kontes koi.
> Jadi yang namanya kontes photo adalah kontes untuk menentukan photo yang terbaik dengan kriteria tertentu. 
> Artinya memang diharapkan bahwa para pemenang kontes photo juga mewakili koi yang bersangkutan. Tetapi didalam photography, terdapat teknik teknik cara pengambilan gambar yang mampu membuat obyek photo jauh lebih indah dari 'asli'nya.  
> 
> Maksud saya, jangan sampai terdapat kesalahan penafsiran.
> Pemenang kontes photo bukan berarti langsung sebagai pemenang kontes koi. 
> Jadi ada faktor 'photogenic' disini. Bisa jadi karena keahlian si photographer, koi yang biasa2 saja bisa jadi pemenang kontes photo koi.
> 
> Mengenai apakah ikan tsb ada apa tidak, hal ini tidak relevan. Maksudnya, tidak perlu kita verifikasi keberadaan koinya. Toh nggak mungkin kita batalkan si pemenang gara2 koinya ternyata sangat jelek bila dilihat langsung ? 
> ...



Waduh kalau gitu saya salah tafsir donk, karena judulnya adalah kontes koi online... yang menurut saya yang di kontesin adalah koi melalui media online (maya) dengan cara mengirimkan foto koinya......

Kalau kontes foto koi.... berarti adu kreatifitas foto dengan objek koi...

Maaf kalau salah-salah kata....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## steamkoi

Saya sudah menyiapkan koi2 yang foto genic nih  ::  kalo di liat bener sih yahh gitu dehh. .  ::   ::   ::

----------


## koiworks

> Waduh kalau gitu saya salah tafsir donk, karena judulnya adalah kontes koi online... yang menurut saya yang di kontesin adalah koi melalui media online (maya) dengan cara mengirimkan foto koinya......
> 
> Kalau kontes foto koi.... berarti adu kreatifitas foto dengan objek koi...
> 
> Maaf kalau salah-salah kata....


Saya rasa pak Wawan tidak salah tafsir.

Ini tetap kontes koi, tapi penilain koi-koi tersebut lewat foto-foto yang dikirimkan. Tentunya pengambilan gambar yang baik akan mendukung penampilan koi. Bukan begitu?  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## hankoi

Yup that's right bro,
kontes koi online sebenarnya untuk lebih men"test" kejujuran pesertanya daripada ikannya. Mungkin begitu ya   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## doddy

mungkin?  ::

----------

